# CD 26 too late for implantation bleeding?



## missranda

i've had terrible low back pains since last week. yesterday i got so lightheaded and dizzy, i could barely focus at work and had to leave an hour early. i didn't have much to eat so i just thought maybe it's low blood sugar... well today i wake up and feelt dizzy again and kinda nauseous, so i went to eat something. on my way to work i almost passed out (kinda that feeling you get right before you faint). at work i had some very faint pink spotting on my tp after wiping. checked my cervix a few min ago (TMI) there's creamy light light brown tinted cm. hope this isn't just early af!!! 

i needed to get this off my chest. if i keep it all in my head, i won't be able to wait til af is late before poas. i poas last night and bfn!!


----------



## missranda

does anyone think it's too late for this to be implantation bleeding?


----------



## hatbox

missranda said:


> does anyone think it's too late for this to be implantation bleeding?

IB can happen anywhere from 6 to 12 days after ovulation with it usually being around 9 dpo. That being said, they say that the closer to when AF is supposed to start the less likely it is. BUT if you didn't implant until day 11 or you ovulated a day or two later than you thought, it'd be right on the "average" day.


----------



## Jessica60

Im in the same position, CD 27 though , slight brown blood in day then nothing since, got cramps also so it could be af, I just do not know.


----------



## missranda

well today i am CD 27... now it's still super teeny tiny spotting only on tp, but more noticeable than yesterday. today it's been brown and then a brownish-orange discharge, and then sometimes nothing at all alternating throughout the day. hmm fx'ed still.

fx'ed for you also jessica! keep me updated.


----------



## missranda

discharge is now back to brown again but looks super mucous-y. 

keeping my head up. no af, no af, please no af!


----------



## Jessica60

Hi, just an update. I woke up this morning expecting to see full blown af. I did my temp still high. Went to bathroom, no blood at all! I wasdoubled over with af pains yesterday, so where was she. I did a cheapy internet preg test strip, there was a very faint line. Going to be in the bathroom all day today chkecking for more blood spotting. 
How are you all getting on. Good luck to you all. X


----------



## foxykins

missranda said:


> i've had terrible low back pains since last week. yesterday i got so lightheaded and dizzy, i could barely focus at work and had to leave an hour early. i didn't have much to eat so i just thought maybe it's low blood sugar... well today i wake up and feelt dizzy again and kinda nauseous, so i went to eat something. on my way to work i almost passed out (kinda that feeling you get right before you faint). at work i had some very faint pink spotting on my tp after wiping. checked my cervix a few min ago (TMI) there's creamy light light brown tinted cm. hope this isn't just early af!!!
> 
> i needed to get this off my chest. if i keep it all in my head, i won't be able to wait til af is late before poas. i poas last night and bfn!!

hey, 
i was due af a day ago and 3 days before i had same kind of cm very tiny spot of brown cm ive seen nothing since tho. few other signs hungry, tiredness and lots of cramps but there not cf cramps. i did a test 2 days before i was due cf it was neg but no cf yet so im hoping this is it! happened like this on my other pregnancies. good luck ladies :happydance:


----------



## Jessica60

Ok I am getting worried now, no blood on pad/st but blood when I wipe. Just dont know what to think x


----------



## foxykins

Jessica60 said:


> Ok I am getting worried now, no blood on pad/st but blood when I wipe. Just dont know what to think x

i wouldnt worry :hugs: could be a few things tbh a messed up period, the fact u maybe worrying might be causing it or could be a :baby: but dont worry x


----------



## missranda

well ladies i'm out this month!! af showed her ugly face first thing this morning. staying positive though. just gives me another month to BD a lot. :) i couldn't believe it, this was by far the shortest cycle i've ever had in my 8 years of menstruating. though it is a lot lighter than usual, i can't complain. think the vitex working.

jessica - since you had the faint line, you may just have your BFP! how exciting! like foxykins said, at this point it could be anything. test again tomorrow or the next day and it should be darker! i think it's your month!

foxykins - that sounds promising! fx'd for you!


----------

